# just got a gym membership



## nightster (Apr 19, 2014)

Im not a PL. Who knows maybe Ill give it a shot?? But my coworker is and I just signed up for the pl gym he goes to.. Apperantly there are some good guys and girls there wo place in comp...   The main reasons I singed up is it is not a spandex gym, and the fact that its a no frills gym close to home... Do you guys have any advise as far as gym ediquite, or other general stuff a newbie should be aware of???


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 19, 2014)

Clean up after yourself, wipe your benches and machines and re-rack you weighs
Don't sit at one station, if you need time between sets, get up so others can work in
If you're not sure how something works or how to do a lift - Ask.  People will help and you'll look like much less an idiot be asking that by doing it wrong
Meet people, get know them, make friends, but do not try to talk to them when they're trying to lift and don't interfere with the timing of their routine
Come to the gyp clean and wear deodorant - some people get on a tread mill and poison the whole corner of the room

I think that covers most people I want to bitch slap at my gym.

Welcome to the board.

My 3 rules for they gym:
1 Go
2 Go Back
3 Try Hard - push yourself, lift heavy, lift to failure, increase your weights


----------



## nightster (Apr 19, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> Clean up after yourself, wipe your benches and machines and re-rack you weighs
> Don't sit at one station, if you need time between sets, get up so others can work in
> If you're not sure how something works or how to do a lift - Ask.  People will help and you'll look like much less an idiot be asking that by doing it wrong
> Meet people, get know them, make friends, but do not try to talk to them when they're trying to lift and don't interfere with the timing of their routine
> ...



Thanks man!!!!!


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 20, 2014)

And for the love of God don't curl in the ****in squat rack.  Fewer things in life get me more pissed off than walking in on my leg day to see all the racks being used and one with an asshole doing curls or some other bastardly looking exercise that I can't begin to comprehend.  If I'm not in a good mood I'll set my belt down next to them and stand there with a passive aggressive straight faced blank stare that says "are you ****ing done?" until they become obviously uncomfortable.  And I'm one of the nicer guys in the gym


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 20, 2014)

And never ever ever. I mean never ever absolutely don't ever under any circumstance no matter what bring your Damn cell phone into the gym and talk on it.


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 20, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> And never ever ever. I mean never ever absolutely don't ever under any circumstance no matter what bring your Damn cell phone into the gym and talk on it.



Or sit on at a station texting or fuking with your MP3 player


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 20, 2014)

ALWAYS strip the bars and machines your using when your done. Put your dumbells back on the racks. That shit pisses me off the most. 

And don't use chalk to do curls on the smith machine. Yea, that's what I saw some cocksmoker doing the other day.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 20, 2014)

make sure your balls stink so the whole gym knows your there...they call me stank ball bundy


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 20, 2014)

aka postworkoutballs


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 20, 2014)

mine are more like all the time balls


----------



## monkeymelon (Apr 20, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> And for the love of God don't curl in the ****in squat rack.  Fewer things in life get me more pissed off than walking in on my leg day to see all the racks being used and one with an asshole doing curls or some other bastardly looking exercise that I can't begin to comprehend.  If I'm not in a good mood I'll set my belt down next to them and stand there with a passive aggressive straight faced blank stare that says "are you ****ing done?" until they become obviously uncomfortable.  And I'm one of the nicer guys in the gym




What about calf raises?? And not the good ol load up 500lbs and just raise up on your toes, no. These are the hardcore ones when you lower the bar about waist level so you have something to hold on to and then stand on the base of the cage from the back and proceed to do 2 inch calf raises. This pissed me off so much and I didn't even need to use it.


----------

